# Roof of heaven Screen Saver (and 2 others)



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has done this one yet, I didn't see it and I looked backwards to check first...










I also made a couple of others, including an Edward photo to annoy the hubby LOL


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

oooo, Edward

*sigh*


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I especially like the first two patchmama!  I think they will look great with my Forest Oberon and Tree of Life skin.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I love the bird and tree one.  It's very joyful!  Love the others too...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I had to have the Roof of Heaven one, thats got to be my next purchase. Saddle color ROH from Oberon. sigh


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have just been told I must download Edward.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I am sad.

I got Edward and RoH screensavers but they are not full size on Sookie?!  Now I have to delete and resize and redownload.  AUGH!


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

hmm it looks like photobucket resized them, I will fix em 

ETA - fixed!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Yea!  Thank you!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you!  Edward is now brooding back at me from my Kindle.  *swoon*


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I like the first two, not too sure about the third one


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Edward= YuMMY!


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you for your ROH screen saver. It looks absolutely wonderful with my purple ROH and Lily skin.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Now I am wanting that ROH Oberon again!! These are great!


----------

